# [Gelöst] Arbeitsflächen-Effekte einrichten

## linux88

Hallo zusammen,

im bereich Arbeitsflächen-Effekte einrichten sind oder waren zumidest bei mir schon ein paar Effekte aktiviert.

Wenn ich jetzt was neues Aktivieren möchte bekomme ich immer folgende Meldung:

 *Quote:*   

> Die folgenden Arbeitsflächen-Effekte können nicht aktiviert werden:
> 
> Zb. Wunderlampe oder 3D Würfel
> 
> 

 

Diese Meldung kommt bei jeden neu aktivierten Effekt den ich aktivieren möchte.

Wie oder was muss ich da machen damit ich diese Effekte nutzen kann ?

GrußLast edited by linux88 on Tue Jun 26, 2012 8:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Hallo,

in diesem Fall wären ein paar mehr Infos von Nöten. Speziell "Welche GraKa". "welcher Treiber dazu", "eselect opengl list". Hattest du den X.Org Configurations How-To auf der (englishen) Originalseite bereits gelesen, und sofort.

----------

## linux88

Also meine Grafikarte

```
02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5400 Series]

```

```
01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series]

```

in meiner make.conf habe ich radeon:

```
VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

```

eselect opengl:

```
eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *

```

Ja das habe ich gelesen und auch mit dieser anleitung habe ich mein xorg-server installiert.

Was meinst du mit "und sofort"

Gruß

----------

## Klaus Meier

Das eine hängt mit dem anderen zusammen. Du musst bei Mesa einiges mehr aktivieren.

----------

## linux88

Ja genau das war der Springende punkt

mesa schaut nun so aus:

```
emerge -pv mesa

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-8.0.3  USE="egl gallium gles1 gles2 llvm nptl openvg shared-glapi -bindist -classic -d3d -debug -g3dvl -gbm -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic (-selinux) -shared-dricore -vdpau (-wayland) -xa -xvmc" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon -i915 -i965 -intel -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -vmware" 0 kB

```

Damit hat sich das auch erledigt Danke für den hilfreichen Tipp.

Gruß

----------

